# Free Roaming Setup



## TalkinTegu (May 27, 2018)

I am looking into getting my first tegu (a blue), and was wondering what yours guys opinion on free roaming setups. I would make a corner of my bedroom where it could bask, get its humidity, sleep etc. He would be able to roam my bedroom throughout the day. I do know that I would have to tegu proof my room, but what would do you guys have to say?


----------



## Walter1 (May 27, 2018)

Hi and welcome. Offering lots of room is always best. If the tegu's needs are met as is safety for you and tour home, such a set-up can work. My greatest concern is fire risk.


----------



## Gary (May 27, 2018)

Humidity needs are really hard to meet in a free roaming set up. My tegu has his own room in our house. At first it was lined with something similar to repticarpet and I maintained humidity with a humidifier. My tegu did not thrive until I lined the room with pond liner and filled it with dirt and bark. The difference in sheds and activity after the upgrade was night and day.

The humidity of the substrate is a very important factor in health. Many think that if the air is humid enough, the tegu will be healthy. That was not my experience. I now also provide an overturned bin with an entry hole, which holds a lot of moisture. That’s where my tegu prefers to sleep.

I set out wanting to have a free roaming setup, but I’d had enough experience with reptiles to know that my tegu wasn’t at its highest possible health a few weeks in, so I made some big changes.

I would strongly recommend against a free roaming setup. Get a proper enclosure with proper substrate that will allow digging and moisture. That doesn’t mean you can’t take your tegu out to roam your room a few hours every day. It just means it should be sleeping, basking, and exploring an environment tailored for its care requirements.

You didn’t say this, but it may apply to others that read my post in the future: If you think free roaming will save on costs because enclosures are expensive to build A TEGU ISN’T THE PET FOR YOU. This is an exotic pet with costly care requirements. Anyone here will tell you they’re well worth the cost, but costly nonetheless


----------



## TalkinTegu (May 27, 2018)

Gary said:


> Humidity needs are really hard to meet in a free roaming set up. My tegu has his own room in our house. At first it was lined with something similar to repticarpet and I maintained humidity with a humidifier. My tegu did not thrive until I lined the room with pond liner and filled it with dirt and bark. The difference in sheds and activity after the upgrade was night and day.
> 
> The humidity of the substrate is a very important factor in health. Many think that if the air is humid enough, the tegu will be healthy. That was not my experience. I now also provide an overturned bin with an entry hole, which holds a lot of moisture. That’s where my tegu prefers to sleep.
> 
> ...



I do know that no matter how you go about it there will be a lot of costs involved which I am fine with. The reason for me doing a free roam setup would be to provide a lot of space. Thank you for this long and detailed response. It will definitely help me in the future


----------

